# New Feature - Gallery



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I've just enabled a new Gallery module for UKM.

Everyone should see a link to Gallery at the top of the page.

Feel free to have a play


----------



## Big George (May 4, 2015)

I can't see it..!

Well not on my phone anyway..


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Main site next to calendar


----------

